

Girl, Interrupted: Who Was Sappho? - benbreen
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/03/16/girl-interrupted

======
s_q_b
My sister, a summa cum laude classics major gratuate from Princeton, analyzed
and translated previously unknown fragments of Sappho as her senior thesis.

Her advisor stole her research wholesale, down to her direct phrasing and
mistakes, and published it under his name.

Princeton's administration blew her off completely despite pretty overwhelming
evidence he had plagiarized the research wholesale. Certainly more than enough
evidence that any student would have been suspended or expelled for the same
conduct.

It was very saddening.

~~~
vilhelm_s
Maybe write to the journal it was published in, and ask them to issue a
retraction? If it was published as a thesis, it seems there should be a paper
trail.

------
r0muald
The new fragments were publicly discussed for several months at
[https://newsappho.wordpress.com/](https://newsappho.wordpress.com/) and many
scholars harshly criticized the lack of detailed information about the
provenance of the papyrus, e.g.
[https://newsappho.wordpress.com/2014/01/29/discussing-the-
tw...](https://newsappho.wordpress.com/2014/01/29/discussing-the-two-new-
sappho-poems/comment-page-1/#comment-38)

